# rbp has a pimple on its chin



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

hi 1 of my 4 inch red belly has a white pimple on its chin ..its not really a pimple but a white bump on its chin ..is this a desease ? would it go back to normal chin ?? or do i have to treat it with something ? but i think he got it when he hit the rock n glass on my tank


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

hell be fine, its called a chimple and its form rubbing up on the glass, it goes away in a week or so, just make sure your water params. are good so it doesnt get infected


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i think its been on his chin for more than a week it looks like it got a bit bigger n pointy looking whitepimple


----------



## HellSpawn (Oct 7, 2004)

then he's prolly still rubbing or hitting the rocks, as long as your tank is healthy, theres not much 2 worry about


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

mine has had the same for weeks


----------



## njbudman81 (Nov 6, 2005)

probly herpies. what u been doin with that fish?


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

hahaah herpies......ur cum isnt a subistute for salt ....hahaha..

its from rubbeing from the galss. it wont go way unless u cut it


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

cut it? No make sure your parameters are right and wait it out. Patience is huge with fish.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

cut the growing pointy chin lol nahh i dont wanna go thru that process


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

one of my P's had a pimple on his chin, I just thought it was puberty. I did not do anything. like the man says patience is a huge with fish. meyflex will sooth him and it smells like vicks.
Now, spots on fins freak me out...or cloudly eyes....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

puberty, herpes, call it what you want but dont cut it off, thats just wrong and it will make you more problems than you need, it will go away with time and good water, but if it starts to look really funky you might have a secondary infection


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Doh... what we have here is a classic case of "pygocentrus-acne-lottus" You should start clearasil treatments right away. Twice a day for a week, if no improvement in a week, get him to a dermatologist right away.







But seriously, I had the same problem with one of mine, and I took the rocks and hard objects outta my tank, and it went away..... Til he started bashing into the sides of the tank like he was trying to bust it. It comes back from time to time, matter of fact I can see it now a little bit. In my own opinion, seems logical to call it a "bruise" without discoloration.


----------

